# Dovetail bits equivalents



## BoricuaWoodworker (May 8, 2014)

Does any one know Black and Decker 52322 and 52321 dovetail bits equivalents or specifications? Thank You for your help.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Felipe, I could not find that reference on their web site.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Felipe, welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Felipe.


----------



## BoricuaWoodworker (May 8, 2014)

Hi, James. I was able to locate and download an owner's manual for Black & Decker 7620/7640 routers and two dovetail bits are listed: U59078 (1/4") and U59079 (1/2"). Both are 1/4" shanks. From the dimensions listed I think I will be able to figure out the angles. Thanks for lending a helping hand.


----------

